# Custom Glock Holster



## GoodGuyDylan (Aug 15, 2019)

Does anyone know where (or if) I can get a custom Level 2 holster with the finger button as opposed to the thumb latch for my Glock 23? I have a Streamlight TLR-1 HL light and a Burris Fastfire III red dot sight mounted with a threaded barrel. Cost isn't really an issue and I've been looking for a while and can't find anyone that can do this for me. Any help would be appreciated, thanks!


----------

